
Facebook group for Border Patrol agents with posts on migrants and lawmakers - traderjane
https://thehill.com/latino/451166-propublica-uncovers-facebook-group-for-border-patrol-agents-filled-with-derogatory
======
traderjane
Also quite recently another Facebook event with Border Patrol:

[https://thehill.com/homenews/446651-analysis-of-thousands-
of...](https://thehill.com/homenews/446651-analysis-of-thousands-of-police-
officers-facebook-accounts-finds-violent-racist)

